# Parlar male dell'ex coniuge ai figli



## Skorpio (19 Ottobre 2016)

http://www.today.it/cronaca/parlava-male-ex-marito-condannata-multa.html

Notizia di oggi...

Che ne pensate...?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> http://www.today.it/cronaca/parlava-male-ex-marito-condannata-multa.html
> 
> Notizia di oggi...
> 
> Che ne pensate...?


che han fatto bene.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

È talmente vaga la notizia che non si capisce nulla


----------



## Tradito? (20 Ottobre 2016)

WOW inizio a raccogliere le prove ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che han fatto bene.


quoto


----------



## Piperita (24 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sembra giusto. Prima di tutto viene il benessere psicofisico dei figli e un genitore è pur sempre un punto di riferimento per il figlio oltre ad essere una persona che ama.


----------



## MariLea (24 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> WOW inizio a raccogliere le prove ...


Ci hai perso tempo... influenzano parecchio i giudici :up:


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> http://www.today.it/cronaca/parlava-male-ex-marito-condannata-multa.html
> 
> Notizia di oggi...
> 
> Che ne pensate...?


Mah, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è se effettivamente questo ex marito corrisponda alla eventuale immagine che la moglie ne restituisce.

I figli però queste beghe ne le vogliono sentire, tantomeno le comprendono. Cosa più importante per loro è vivere serenamente entrambi i genitori. Direi che i bambini vanno sempre tutelati, se questo provvedimento va a loro favore allora lo ritengo giusto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> http://www.today.it/cronaca/parlava-male-ex-marito-condannata-multa.html
> 
> Notizia di oggi...
> 
> Che ne pensate...?



I primi tempi dopo la separazione ero avvelenatissima. Detestavo il padre dei miei figli con tutte le mie forze, non volevo alimenti, nulla, purchè andasse fuori dai coglioni. La sorte, cioè una serie di vicende particolari in effetti mi è stata favorevole, ma il legame con i figli mi rendevo conto, man mano che il tempo passava, era indissolubile. Non che mi aspettassi il contrario ma costui davvero ne aveva combinate di tutti i colori (una per tutte ha avuto un figlio dall'amante), anche in presenza dei figli e coinvolgendoli direttamente. All'inizio non ero tenera con lui pur senza scadere nell'insulto; la mia avversione nei suoi confronti era piuttosto palese. Poi ho avuto un'illuminazione leggendo qualcosa (non ricordo cosa) e mi sono resa conto che loro si percepivano come fatti per metà di me e per metà del padre, dunque detestando lui era come se schifassi un pezzo di loro, e così mi sono calmata. Anzi, quando mi facevano domande non dico che edulcorassi la pillola-padre, ma ho imparato ad avere un atteggiamento, sentito da un certo momento in poi, di comprensione tra l'altro, anche favorendo e promuovendo i loro incontri nonostante lui non fosse per nulla propositivo nè attivo a riguardo. Sono stata brava, ma ci è voluto del tempo. 

Non è facile sempre far volteggiare il bene dei figli sopra a tutto, lo dico onestamente; anche dopo la scoperta del tradimento non sono stata capace di preservarli sempre dalle scenate e dalle urla e me ne dispiaccio molto. Ho dei limiti, tanti limiti.


La sentenza dell'articolo, per quello che ho capito, mi pare cosa buona e giusta, ma non ci scordiamo che si educa con quello che si dice, più ancora con ciò che si fa ma ancor più con ciò che si è.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I primi tempi dopo la separazione ero avvelenatissima. Detestavo il padre dei miei figli con tutte le mie forze, non volevo alimenti, nulla, purchè andasse fuori dai coglioni. La sorte, cioè una serie di vicende particolari in effetti mi è stata favorevole, ma il legame con i figli mi rendevo conto, man mano che il tempo passava, era indissolubile. Non che mi aspettassi il contrario ma costui davvero ne aveva combinate di tutti i colori (una per tutte ha avuto un figlio dall'amante), anche in presenza dei figli e coinvolgendoli direttamente. All'inizio non ero tenera con lui pur senza scadere nell'insulto; la mia avversione nei suoi confronti era piuttosto palese. Poi ho avuto un'illuminazione leggendo qualcosa (non ricordo cosa) e mi sono resa conto che loro si percepivano come fatti per metà di me e per metà del padre, dunque detestando lui era come se schifassi un pezzo di loro, e così mi sono calmata. Anzi, quando mi facevano domande non dico che edulcorassi la pillola-padre, ma ho imparato ad avere un atteggiamento, sentito da un certo momento in poi, di comprensione tra l'altro, anche favorendo e promuovendo i loro incontri nonostante lui non fosse per nulla propositivo nè attivo a riguardo. Sono stata brava, ma ci è voluto del tempo.
> 
> Non è facile sempre far volteggiare il bene dei figli sopra a tutto, lo dico onestamente; anche dopo la scoperta del tradimento non sono stata capace di preservarli sempre dalle scenate e dalle urla e me ne dispiaccio molto. Ho dei limiti, tanti limiti.
> 
> ...


Ma è chiaro... Non si può esser perfetti, siamo esseri umani, e abbiamo emozioni e reazioni umane.. 

Io nel mio piccolo a volte (e non e' il caso di coppia separata) mi trovo in situazioni di imbarazzo con mio figlio, che viene magari da me a protestare debolmente un atteggiamento di mia moglie.

"Ma perché fa cosi..?" mi chiede

La tentazione sarebbe quella o di partir dritto contro lei, x "difenderlo" (sbagliatissimo, credo)
O di commentare alcune negatività che lui sente su di se allo stesso modo di come le sento io, a dimostrazione del suo stupore, perché abbiamo molta sensibilità in comune.

Cerco di fare il diplomatico.... Ma non è sempre semplice.

Anche perché in quei momenti mia moglie "vigila" su di lui, e gli chiede pure cosa starebbe dicendomi o protestandomi...


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> http://www.today.it/cronaca/parlava-male-ex-marito-condannata-multa.html
> 
> Notizia di oggi...
> 
> Che ne pensate...?


Che il danno è fatto e la multa non serve a un cazzo.
Dovrebbe essere l'ABC rispettare i figli anche in caso di separazione. 
Dire a un bambino che il padre è uno stronzo merita altro che una multa.
Certi genitori sono merde


----------



## Enallage (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Che il danno è fatto e la multa non serve a un cazzo.
> Dovrebbe essere l'ABC rispettare i figli anche in caso di separazione.
> Dire a un bambino che il padre è uno stronzo merita altro che una multa.
> Certi genitori sono merde


Soprattutto quelli che reputano la propria vita sentimentale più importante della serenità delle persone che hanno messo al mondo.
Che sia parlando male dell'altro genitore che li ha feriti, che sia correndo dietro al nuovo pelo pubico.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque si fa fatica eh cazzo
Ho amiche con ex coniugi che non vedono j figli da mesi ne passano soldi 
E vai a parlare bene ...o fare la superiore 
Siamo umani eh

Comunque i FILGI già da se si accorgono di come sono fatto

Però appunto non è facile


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Enallage ha detto:


> Soprattutto quelli che reputano la propria vita sentimentale più importante della serenità delle persone che hanno messo al mondo.
> Che sia parlando male dell'altro genitore che li ha feriti, che sia correndo dietro al nuovo pelo pubico.


È vero! Vergogna!

Io metterei una addizionale IRPEF per tutti i separati con prole che hanno un nuovo compagno/a.!!

Glielo farei passare io il ruzzo!!


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque si fa fatica eh cazzo
> Ho amiche con ex coniugi che non vedono j figli da mesi ne passano soldi
> E vai a parlare bene ...o fare la superiore
> Siamo umani eh
> ...


Certo che non è facile, così come nel caso che citi di padri che non vedono i figli da mesi. Immagino cosa possono provare...


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero! Vergogna!
> 
> Io metterei una addizionale IRPEF per tutti i separati con prole che hanno un nuovo compagno/a.!!
> 
> Glielo farei passare io il ruzzo!!


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Certo che non è facile, così come nel caso che citi di padri che non vedono i figli da mesi. Immagino cosa possono provare...


Non X
scelta immagino
Certo comunque gli stronzi ci sono ovunque


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Django ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero?


Si..


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non X
> scelta immagino
> Certo comunque gli stronzi ci sono ovunque


Aspetta. Se non è per scelta intendi dire che l'altro coniuge impedisce il contatto coi figli?


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..


Ah


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Aspetta. Se non è per scelta intendi dire che l'altro coniuge impedisce il contatto coi figli?


Non so chiedevo 
Mi pare impossibile


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non so chiedevo
> Mi pare impossibile


Credevo ti riferissi alle tue  amiche


----------



## Enallage (29 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero! Vergogna!
> 
> Io metterei una addizionale IRPEF per tutti i separati con prole che hanno un nuovo compagno/a.!!
> 
> Glielo farei passare io il ruzzo!!


Guarda che io mica lo dico dall'alto del mio moralismo.

Non ho figli, se ho avuto esperienze di tradimento le ho avute in veste di amante.

Ma mettersi in bocca il bene dei figli dopo averli messi per egoismo in una posizione scomoda è di un'ipocrisia. E' volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. 

Chi lascia la sua famiglia per correre dietro ad un amore più nuovo, ha già scelto di sacrificare la felicità dei propri figli per la sua personale.

E il fatto che sia difficile accettare di essere degli egoisti  non cambia la realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2016)

Enallage ha detto:


> Guarda che io mica lo dico dall'alto del mio moralismo.
> 
> Non ho figli, se ho avuto esperienze di tradimento le ho avute in veste di amante.
> 
> ...


Già, è difficile accettare di essere egoisti.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2016)

Enallage ha detto:


> Guarda che io mica lo dico dall'alto del mio moralismo.
> 
> Non ho figli, se ho avuto esperienze di tradimento le ho avute in veste di amante.
> 
> ...


OT ti do il benvenutO o benvenutA ? fine OT


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Enallage ha detto:


> Guarda che io mica lo dico dall'alto del mio moralismo.
> 
> Non ho figli, se ho avuto esperienze di tradimento le ho avute in veste di amante.
> 
> ...


Io credo però tu parta da un presupposto apparentemente scontato ma per nulla scontato concretamente 

E cioè che un X genitore faccia di default la felicità dei propri figli a starsene in casa.

Sentirsi "portatore di felicità" .... Col proprio restare

Io posso dirti che ho conosciuto molti bambini in questi anni che già alla loro tenera età appena i genitori sparivano facevano salti di gioia, e quando tornavano si ingrugnivano con le scatole girate.

Ci sono genitori che, forse non lo immaginano, ma la felicità dei figli la fanno non nel loro esserci, ma nel loro levarsi dai coglioni.....


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo però tu parta da un presupposto apparentemente scontato ma per nulla scontato concretamente
> 
> E cioè che un X genitore faccia di default la felicità dei propri figli a starsene in casa.
> 
> ...


Hai figli ? Sembra di no da quanto scrivi .
Nessun genitore è portatore di felicità per i figli ma lo sono entrambi. Sono mamma e papà che stanno assieme e si vogliono bene.
Se anche in casa tu fossi un padre poco presente poco male, il bambino riesce a costruirsi una spiegazione.
E se da padre poco presente te ne vai di casa nessun bambino è felice (escludo casi di violenza in famiglia ovvio).
Perché per il bambino papà non c'è più, papà mi ha abbandonato. Per questo è importante che la separazione venga gestita senza demonizzare il genitore e permettendogli il più possibili di stare assieme ai figli.
Concludendo il genitore fa la felicità dei figli stando a casa. 
Se però il rapporto si deteriora al punto di creare un clima di guerra fredda i figli ne risentono. A quel punto meglio lasciarsi. Perché piuttosto che uno stress costante meglio uno stress concentrato nel tempo e gestito in modo adulto ed avendo a mente il benessere del bambino.
Anche in questo caso, certo,i figli soffriranno ma almeno si troveranno di fronte ad una situazione definita cui potranno adattarsi nel tempo vedendo che il genitore sebbene fuori casa svolge ancora il suo fondamentale ruolo. i nostri figli ascoltano vedono e interpretano molto più di quanto noi non crediamo.
Si può essere coniugi immaturi, non ci si può permettere di essere genitori immaturi

L'ultima tua frase è assurda. Mio figlio fa i salti di gioia perché se non ci siamo può attaccarsi alla play quanto vuole...forse fraintendi i salti di gioia


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2016)

*..*



Django ha detto:


> Hai figli ? Sembra di no da quanto scrivi .
> Nessun genitore è portatore di felicità per i figli ma lo sono entrambi. Sono mamma e papà che stanno assieme e si vogliono bene.
> Se anche in casa tu fossi un padre poco presente poco male, il bambino riesce a costruirsi una spiegazione.
> E se da padre poco presente te ne vai di casa nessun bambino è felice (escludo casi di violenza in famiglia ovvio).
> ...


Ho un figlio .. 

E in questi anni ho visto e sentito cose che voi umani... 

E non parlo di PlayStation....

La testimonial più affidabile di quanto ho scritto, paradosso vuole che potrebbe esser mia moglie

Mi ha sempre detto che da bambina ha sempre desiderato con tutte le sue forze che i genitori si separassero e la finissero di rompere i coglioni in casa

A lei e alla sorella


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho un figlio ..
> 
> E in questi anni ho visto e sentito cose che voi umani...
> 
> ...


È una elaborazione comprensibile, ma forse fatta da adulta e poi riportata a quel contesto.
I miei si picchiavano davanti a noi, urlavano cose terribili . Quando mio padre se ne andò io soffrii comunque molto.
Certo non pensavo: separatevi, ma smettetela di odiarvi. Davvero non credo che un bambino possa desiderare che i genitori si separino. Forse un adolescente che ha una maturità diversa sebbene in formazione


----------



## Enallage (30 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo però tu parta da un presupposto apparentemente scontato ma per nulla scontato concretamente
> 
> E cioè che un X genitore faccia di default la felicità dei propri figli a starsene in casa.
> 
> ...


Beh, è come dire che se la picchi tutti i giorni la fidanzata è poi  felice che tu l'abbandoni. Certo, ma se non la picchiassi? Sarebbe lo  stesso discorso? 

Ovvio che se uno rimane a casa e trova tutti i giorni una scusa per litigare a questo punto è meglio che se ne vada. 
Ma, premettendo che ambedue i soggetti siano mentalmente sani e abbiano  quel minimo di autocontrollo che li distingue dal cagnetto di casa, non  si fa mai la felicità di un figlio lasciandosi, questo su svariati punti  di vista.
In primis c'è il riflesso psicologico: la madre e il padre sono il primo  ecosistema sociale che conosce, vedendolo distrutto in maniera così  brutta, difficilissimo sarà poi per lui avere fiducia negli altri e non  riversare gli strascichi di quello che ha vissuto (in maniera  proporzionale alla diligenza dei genitori nel gestire la situazione)  sulla sua futura vita di coppia. Poi si tratta di un evento negativo in  cui non ha NESSUN potere decisionale, non può fare niente. Credi che non  proverà rabbia, senso di impotenza?

Poi vengono le conseguenze: difficilmente i genitori si separano per poi rimanere a guardarsi l'ombelico o vivere per i figli.
Si troverà quindi a confrontarsi con le figure dei "nuovi compagni" dei  genitori, magari in alcuni casi corpo e carne della distruzione della  sua famiglia. Dovrà vedere uno dei suoi genitori, quando non entrambi,  fare altri figli e assistere alla creazione di una famiglia nuova, in  cui lui è escluso. Dovrà amare un fratello che gode di ciò che è stato a  lui tolto. Sentirsi trattato come un'arma per quello che rigurarda i  soldi, con magari il nuovo compagno del genitore obbligato al  mantenimento che gli conta ogni spicciolo (perché "giustamente" è un  mutuo a perdere per qualcuno che per lui non è nulla), quando non il  genitore stesso. 
Magari si ritroverà diviso tra due case, una della madre+nuovo  marito+fratellastrino, una del padre+nuova moglie+fratellastrino. In  tutte e due le case è "ospitato" e nessuna delle due case è davvero sua.

Se i due genitori fossero davvero consci del loro ruolo e pronti a  sacrificare se stessi in virtù di questo (come si dovrebbe essere sempre  quando ci si riproduce), là dove PROPRIO DOVESSERO separarsi lo sai  cosa farebbero?
Lascerebbero il figlio in casa e se ne andrebbero loro, alternandosi a  vivere con il figlio una settimana per uno fino ad indipendenza dello  stesso.

Ma nessuno fa così. Perché così l'amante o il/la nuovo/a compagno/a ti  manda a piantare le zucche in autostrada, l'altra famiglia non te la  rifai e rimani solo.

Cosa ci vedi in tutto questo? Amore? Sì, per se stessi e basta.


Io sono figlia di separati e sono stata felice quando mio padre è sparito. Certo, era un pazzo! Ma fosse stato una persona normale, col cavolo. Fosse stato capace di trattenersi, col cavolo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Enallage ha detto:


> Beh, è come dire che se la picchi tutti i giorni la fidanzata è poi  felice che tu l'abbandoni. Certo, ma se non la picchiassi? Sarebbe lo  stesso discorso?
> 
> Ovvio che se uno rimane a casa e trova tutti i giorni una scusa per litigare a questo punto è meglio che se ne vada.
> Ma, premettendo che ambedue i soggetti siano mentalmente sani e abbiano  quel minimo di autocontrollo che li distingue dal cagnetto di casa, non  si fa mai la felicità di un figlio lasciandosi, questo su svariati punti  di vista.
> ...


non vorrei esser frainteso...
è chiaro che in linea generale un bambino non è felice...

volevo dire che secondo me non è scontato per un genitore (io lo sono) pensare a priori che se LUi RESTA è per il bene dei figli, farà SICURAMENTE il bene dei figli

a restare si fanno dei danni più grossi che ad andarsene A VOLTE, non dico sempre e comunque, ma nemmeno dico MAI

è curioso soltanto per un genitore pensare di default "io resto per il bene dei figli" presupponendo che il suo restare farà sicuramente il loro bene, mentre c'è gente che dove resta fra più danni della grandine, anche in famiglia


----------



## Enallage (30 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non vorrei esser frainteso...
> è chiaro che in linea generale un bambino non è felice...
> 
> volevo dire che secondo me non è scontato per un genitore (io lo sono) pensare a priori che se LUi RESTA è per il bene dei figli, farà SICURAMENTE il bene dei figli
> ...


_
Io resto per i figli, mi comporto in modo sereno, se devo litigare con il mio partner si prende la macchina e si va ad urlarci dietro nel parcheggio del centro commerciale.
_
Così si elimina ogni ma.

Ovvio che se si ha per l'appunto l'autocontrollo pari a quello della vescica di un ottantenne o si è così immaturi da voler far pesare quanto si è infelici a cadenza regolare, a quel punto tanto vale andarsene.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Enallage ha detto:


> _
> Io resto per i figli, mi comporto in modo sereno, se devo litigare con il mio partner si prende la macchina e si va ad urlarci dietro nel parcheggio del centro commerciale.
> _
> Così si elimina ogni ma.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, forsenin modo diverso cerchiamo di dir la stessa cosa

Comunque... basandomi sulla mia esperienza di visto e vissuto , posso affermare che molti (x comodità prenderò miei suoceri ad esempio) dichiarano tranquillamente che sono rimasti assieme x il bene dei figli (aspettandosi  oggi probabilmente degli applausi dai figli) e nei fatti hanno pero' assunto dei comportamenti (non saprei fino a che punto scomposti o incoerenti, io non c'ero) che non gli restituiscono oggi né applausi ne gratitudine da parte dei figli, ma anzi pernacchie e risentimento.


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non vorrei esser frainteso...
> è chiaro che in linea generale un bambino non è felice...
> 
> volevo dire che secondo me non è scontato per un genitore (io lo sono) pensare a priori che se LUi RESTA è per il bene dei figli, farà SICURAMENTE il bene dei figli
> ...


Così è più chiaro
Concordo


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, forsenin modo diverso cerchiamo di dir la stessa cosa
> 
> Comunque... basandomi sulla mia esperienza di visto e vissuto , posso affermare che molti (x comodità prenderò miei suoceri ad esempio) dichiarano tranquillamente che sono rimasti assieme x il bene dei figli (aspettandosi  oggi probabilmente degli applausi dai figli) e nei fatti hanno pero' assunto dei comportamenti (non saprei fino a che punto scomposti o incoerenti, io non c'ero) che non gli restituiscono oggi né applausi ne gratitudine da parte dei figli, ma anzi pernacchie e risentimento.


Penso che sia solo una scusa


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2016)

La responsabilità nei confronti dei figli non si manifesta restando in una situazione conflittuale o di indifferenza glaciale e facendosi una vita con altri, ma impegnandosi nella famiglia e nella coppia.
In caso di situazione che crea infelicità è doveroso dare l'esempio di coraggio e dignità e di salvaguardia dei valori di relazione di amore separandosi.
Sempre bisogna pensare cosa si comunica a loro di loro.


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Concordo co te brunetta
Per questo che dico che è solo una scusa


----------

